# Lens Announcement at CES? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p><strong>“Heard from a…..”</strong>

A person in Europe has said a retailer in their home country has said Canon will announce new lenses next week at CES. The retailer wouldn’t say what.</p>
<p>It’s possible at this time that reps have started to hint to stores on how to order product that is about to be discontinued.</p>
<p>The 24-70 f/2.8L II is again the most talked about lens in emails I am receiving.</p>
<p>We have yet to see an official PowerShot G1X announcement, so that will probably come Monday or Tuesday of next week. I stress again that CES is looked at like a “consumer” show by Canon, and “L” lenses generally aren’t considered as such. However, Nikon is carrying a lot of hype into the CES show.</p>
<p><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/264304-USA/Canon_8014A002_Zoom_Wide_Angle_Telephoto_EF.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Canon 24-70 f/2.8L @ B&H $1249</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ricku (Jan 6, 2012)

It will be very interesting to see if there will be a 35L II. I want to see how they improve something that is already near perfection.

The 24-70 L can be improved in MANY ways, but the 35L? Except weather sealing I have no idea.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2012)

Ricku said:


> It will be very interesting to see if there will be a 35L II. I want to see how they improve something that is already near perfection.



Weather sealing, for one thing. It would probably benefit from the newer coatings designed for digital imaging, too, which would give it a slight boost in sharpness. Of course, the main thing Canon will 'improve' is the profit they make from releasing a new and more expensive version of the lens... :


----------



## mathino (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope for new 35 f/1.4 L Mk II. I would rather buy a prime over 24-70 f/2.8 because of my low light work. In combination with FF it would be awsome


----------



## RC (Jan 6, 2012)

Saving up for a 35 II right now. Come on Canon. Hope it is available before or when I have the funds. Just bought 2 other Ls in the last 40 days so I've blown my photo money for now and could not take advantage of the 35's rebate (1 day left) if I wanted to. Besides, I want/need the weather sealing. I'll be real bummed if that is part of the upgrade.


----------



## mathino (Jan 6, 2012)

RC said:


> Saving up for a 35 II right now. Come on Canon. Hope it is available before or when I have the funds. Just bought 2 other Ls in the last 40 days so I've blown my photo money for now and could not take advantage of the 35's rebate (1 day left) if I wanted to. Besides, I want/need the weather sealing. I'll be real bummed if that is part of the upgrade.



Exactly as me. I'm holding for 5D Mk III (or Mk II depends on specs and funds) and 35 f/1.4 L Mk II . I have 85 f/1.8 and I want something wider for my future full frame. I guess that combo 35L and 85 will be ideal


----------



## crjiro (Jan 6, 2012)

It should have IS. (imo)


----------



## heyitslam (Jan 6, 2012)

"The 24-70 f/2.8L II is again the most talked about lens in emails I am receiving."

on a scale of 1-10 how like is this mk2 going to be? I am looking to buy the current version.
Some offer I have right now is $1000 for new condition, should I just pull the trigger?
Do I need the lens, no - it is more of a want, and will be my first L lens.
I am also considering the 35mm 1.4 mk1 as well, and think it is going for $1255.
Should I wait on both or pull the trigger which would be a better choice on first L?
Right now I shot everything, but mostly people in small room, and low light.

Thanks,


----------



## mathino (Jan 6, 2012)

heyitslam said:


> "The 24-70 f/2.8L II is again the most talked about lens in emails I am receiving."
> 
> on a scale of 1-10 how like is this mk2 going to be? I am looking to buy the current version.
> Some offer I have right now is $1000 for new condition, should I just pull the trigger?
> ...



There is nothing wrong with current 35 f/1.4 L, maybe the weather sealing. In terms of IQ this lens is awsome. For your needs: low light and smaller rooms - it will be a killer lens for you. And after new one will be released I think that there will be enough on used market for a reasonable price. I'm waiting to see if improvements will be so huge to pull the trigger for new one. I need a fast prime for low light work too so let's see


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 7, 2012)

RC said:


> Just bought 2 other Ls in the last 40 days so I've blown my photo money for now and could not take advantage of the 35's rebate (1 day left) if I wanted to.



Note the $150 Instant Savings on the 35mm 1.4L appears to be extended to Feb 4 (see BH site and other threads here in the forum which indicates Canon extended it, though not very visible yet).


----------



## cycomachead (Jan 7, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/lens-announcement-at-ces-cr1/\"></glusone></div><div id=\"fb_share_1\" style=\"float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;\"><a name=\"fb_share\" type=\"box_count\" share_url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/lens-announcement-at-ces-cr1/\" href=\"http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php\">Share</a></div><div><script src=\"http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share\" type=\"text/javascript\"></script></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/lens-announcement-at-ces-cr1/\"></a></div>
> I stress again that CES is looked at like a “consumer” show by Canon, and “L” lenses generally aren’t considered as such. However, Nikon is carrying a lot of hype into the CES show.</p>
> <p><em><a href=\"http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/264304-USA/Canon_8014A002_Zoom_Wide_Angle_Telephoto_EF.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296\">Canon 24-70 f/2.8L @ B&H $1249</a></em></p>
> <p><strong><span style=\"color: #ff0000;\">c</span>r</strong></p>



I generally agree with this, but there's something different this year: CES and PMA are happening at the same time this year. PMA is basically across the street from what's going on at CES, so I see no reason for them not to use PMA like normally. Even though PMA is around 6 weeks sooner than it normally, I don't see that affecting a Canon announcement, especially post-holiday and given their trend of announcing things so far in advance now…

Of course, 2012 is also a Photokina year and an Olympics year so those events can sometimes influence launch cycles. So, if Canon has anything new they want pros to have for Olympics shooting to test/use/get excited about then they ought to announce it soon. On the other hand, if they're looking for just a bigger announcement and long waiting period, they'll get plenty of attention in the fall at Photokina which is right around the time of their other announcements.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 7, 2012)

Difficult to imagine this lens would have no IS. I have nearly 3,000 images taken with my 24-105 at under 1/20th, and nearly all of them are handheld. No IS = not even remotely interested. I have a 35/1.4 and 85/1.8 for that.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd like a new 50mm f/1.4 with 9 aperture blades, better centre sharpness at f/1.4 and ring USM. An included lens hood would be nice, but we know that isn't going to happen...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> I'd like a new 50mm f/1.4 with 9 aperture blades, better centre sharpness at f/1.4 and ring USM. An included lens hood would be nice, but we know that isn't going to happen...


absolutely! and the price stay the same, but they wont do 9 blades canon like 8 nikon do 9 better build quality like the nikon 50mm f1.4G


----------



## canonluvr (Jan 9, 2012)

When can we actually expect some news (if there is any)?
I thought 8 januari was the day some news could come out?

I'm really hoping on the 24-70mm IS f2,8


----------



## vlim (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm hoping for a new 300mm F/4 L IS II and sealed or a new 400mm F/5.6 L IS and sealed... Both are excellent lenses at a relatively affordable price but they need a fresh start !

But unfortunately i know there's only a very slim chance of that happening...


----------



## whatta (Jan 9, 2012)

canonluvr said:


> When can we actually expect some news (if there is any)?
> I thought 8 januari was the day some news could come out?


I am quite surprised that there is NO news so far but CES starts tomorrow..


----------



## KHAWACHEN (Jan 10, 2012)

Still no news on new lenses for Canon?


----------



## dolina (Jan 10, 2012)

KHAWACHEN said:


> Still no news on new lenses for Canon?



Me too 

I still expect at least 4 lenses to be announced this year. The average is 5 but the 5th lens would be the 200-400mm 1.4x that will ship before August.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 10, 2012)

soooo.... absolutely no good releases from canon at CES?.... Amazing :


----------



## AG (Jan 10, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> soooo.... absolutely no good releases from canon at CES?.... Amazing :



Gotta admit, other than a few fancy iGadgets this CES is pretty boring.

Lets hope that NAB steps up to the plate or Canon pull something out on the last day of CES.


----------



## dolina (Jan 28, 2012)

35 II 135 II 180 Macro IS and 400/5.6 IS please


----------

